# Chances that they mated?



## infinity (Nov 12, 2005)

I put my two P.Ws together a long time ago (nearly a month ago) and nothing happened... been trying pretty consistantly since then and still nothing happened.

For those of you who are wondering, these ARE the one I thought were gay and frigid - in fact, that's what I'm calling them... well WAS calling them...

I got so annoyed that there was no action that I left Gay in with Frigid last week and left them together... Well I go in today and Gay is now occupying the stomach of Frigid... sooooo, what are the chances that Frigid is now pregnant? Not too experienced with PWs so I'm asking, if Gay has been eaten, does that mean he died happy or just died? I left plenty of food in there so...


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2005)

Doesn't really matter if they are well fed. If they are going to eat each other they will just do it regardless. Are you sure you had a male and a female? Sounds stupid but seems a lot of people have trouble sexing mantids for some reason.


----------



## infinity (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah, I would say I was 90% sure... Frigid had a wider, stouter abdomen, less segments and fewer spikes on it... Gay had the opposite- slightly longer abdomen, mostly covered by the wings and a few more spikes...

She looks happy now though


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2005)

What about the ends of their abdomens? Males have an upturned spoon shape while females have a curved down hook shape.


----------



## infinity (Nov 13, 2005)

lol, not really in the position to answer that now


----------

